# Super duper dwarf cichlid arrival



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

Our European fish order arrived Thursday night with the biggest variety of dwarf cichlids we've had in a single order! There are 20 types of Apistogrammas, 3 types of blue rams, huge Nanochromis transvestitus, Pelvicachromis taeniatus Nigerian red, 8 types of Killifish, Czech bred Cardinal tetras and Laetacara dorsigera Bolivia. Many of the Apistogrammas are adult size and in awesome full colour. All of the agassizi morphs are insanely coloured! There are a couple species that are new to us and some favourites in much greater quantities. The list is here on our website 

We have, hands down, the biggest selection of Apistogrammas we've ever had. Please note that some of the killies are still in quarantine

Fish species in red still in quarantine

Apistogramma agasizzi Alenquer Red Tail $13.99 ea $23.00 pair
Apistogramma agasizzi Double Red $11.99 ea $20.00 pair
Apistogramma agasizzi Fire Red $14.99 ea $27.00 pair
Apistogramma agasizzi Red Gold $14.99 ea $25.00 pair
Apistogramma agasizzi Super Red $11.99 ea $20.00 pair
Apistogramma baenschi Inka50 $29.99 ea $48.00 pair
Apistogramma borelli Blue $11.99 ea $20.00 pair
Apistogramma borelli Red Head $12.99 ea $22.00 pair
Apistogramma cacatuoides Mega Red $26.99 ea $46.00 pair
Apistogramma cacatuoides Triple Red $11.99 ea $20.00 pair
Apistogramma cacatuoides Triple Red XL $14.99 ea $26.00 pair
Apistogramma cacatuoides Double Orange $11.99 ea $20.00 pair
Apistogramma hongsloi Form II $13.99 ea $24.00 pair
Apistogramma hongsloi Rotstrich $14.99 ea $26.00 pair
Apistogramma macmasteri Blue Head $12.99 ea $23.00 pair
Apistogramma nijsseni $13.99 ea $24.00 pair
Apistogramma panduro $13.99 ea $25.00 pair
Apistogramma sp Rio Mamore $19.99 ea $35 pair
Apistogramma trifasciata macilliensis $12.99 ea $23.00 pair
Apistogramma viejita Gold $14.99ea $25.00 pair
Apistogramma Xingu $23.99 ea $42.00 pair
German Blue rams $6.99 ea
"Orinoco" Blue Rams $6.99 ea
Blue Pearl Rams $21.99
Laetacara dorsigera Bolivia $5.99
Taeniacara candidi Red $19.99 ea $35.00 pair
Nanochromis transvestitus $19.99 $35.00 pair
Pelvicachromis taeniatus Nigerian Red $12.99 $21.00 pair
Aphyosemion australe Gold $18.99pair
Aphyosemion biviattaum Ijebu Ode $18.99 pair
Scriptaphyosemion cauvetti $18.99 pair
Aphyosemion splendopleure $18.99 pair
Fundulopanchax fallax $18.99 pair
Fundulopanchax gardneri N'Sukka $16.99 pair
Epilplatys annulatus $18.99 pair
Nothobranchius fuscotaeniatus $19.99 pair
Corydoras panda $5.99
Corydoras aeneus Black Venezualan $19.99

Didn't have my camera so pics are... meh.. but you get the idea.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Did any plants come in with the order on Thursday? If so, Singapore? Germany? etc


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

http://www.menageriepetshop.com/fish/aquatic-plants.html


----------

